# 8v 1.8 has cam and high compression



## 84EuroRabbit (Feb 16, 2013)

I have and 84 gti that has been made high compression, has a bigger cam, and neuspeed throttle body and spacer plate. I have done all the little tune up stuff air and fuel filter, cap and rotor, plugs etc. I have been messing with the idle and timing it seems to still want to idle high after warm up and doesn't like to stay running when cold. does anyone have knowledge at what my timing should be at? and what else could cause this??http://www.vwvortex.com/Anthony/Smilies/confused.gif thanks


----------



## woodrowstar (Jun 17, 2005)

Not even enough information given.


----------



## 84EuroRabbit (Feb 16, 2013)

I have timing set at exactly top dead center. cold start it doesn't want to hold an idle when its warm it runs good but is usually idling around 1500. I have read u can check the fuel mix from the oxygen sensor test port but I am not sure what the readings should be. I have checked everything for vacuum leaks. replaced injector O-rings. still nothing


----------



## woodrowstar (Jun 17, 2005)

You still are not giving enough info. 

What is the compression now?
What cam?
How did you change compression?
Do you have an adjustable cam gear?
Have you been fiddling with the CIS settings?
High idle generally from vacuum leak. Example.... rubber intake boot or injector o-rings.


----------



## 84EuroRabbit (Feb 16, 2013)

that info is not available to me as I am not the one that did the work. I bought the car as is and need to pull it down and find out. however if I do that I will most likely part it out and put a 1.8t swap in it. though if it is cammed is it necessary for me to change the ignition timing? I have changed the cis air fuel mix and idle adjustment


----------



## 84EuroRabbit (Feb 16, 2013)

also with a vacuum leak wouldn't it have a surging idle not just a high idle?


----------



## shortshiftstudios (Jun 4, 2013)

84EuroRabbit said:


> I have changed the cis air fuel mix


 That could be your problem right there. Did you adjust it while on a CO2 analyzer? Why did you adjust it in the first place? Even thinking about adjusting the A/F without the proper tools or info is a mistake. 

Your timing should NOT be at TDC. 

Could be a CSV, IAV, WUR, O2 Sensor, or any associated wiring. 

Have you checked your fuel pressure? It's critical to CIS system 
s.


----------



## 84EuroRabbit (Feb 16, 2013)

Soo.. I have figured out the high idle problem.. doesn't help when your auxiliary air control valve pipe is disconnected and just sucking in unmetered air constantly.. ha. next question what should the ignition timing be at?? and would having a cam in it change ignition timing??


----------



## woodrowstar (Jun 17, 2005)

Told you vacuum leak. Gimme money! 

Gallagher smashed my phone.


----------



## 84EuroRabbit (Feb 16, 2013)

hahaha giant vacuum leak! but fixing that made matters worse :/ now I can not get it to run right and it blows black smoke like hell??? any pointers on that?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Sounds like the mixture may have been set with the vacuum leak. Have mixture reset w/o the leaks.


----------



## 84EuroRabbit (Feb 16, 2013)

I have tried adjusting and it still continues to do it.. is there another way to adjust without a exhaust analyzer? ive read that u can do it from the voltage readings on the o2 sensor but I do not have a clue what the voltage should be at the correct mixture..


----------



## woodrowstar (Jun 17, 2005)

At this point, clean out or replace spark plugs, O2 sensor, and oil. Then STOP. Do not start engine. Report back here when you have done those items for more instruction. 

Gallagher smashed my phone.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Set it all back to baseline according to the Bently Manual and buy a wideband sensor w/ a display and adjust it with that.


----------



## woodrowstar (Jun 17, 2005)

Don't do that. You still have another issue to address.... the cam timing.

Sent from my Event using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Why would cam timing be out? Even if head is shaved, couldn't be but a few degrees out and that wouldn't have that much effect on mixture.


----------



## woodrowstar (Jun 17, 2005)

Small steps first.......how can you say cam timing does not affect mixture? It definitely affects the overall base setting of a running engine. Read the complete post, the poster had little ideas of the compression or cam position. 

Sent from my Event using Tapatalk 4


----------



## 84EuroRabbit (Feb 16, 2013)

the oil is fresh from just a few weeks ago. plugs I just cleaned but need new ones as its been running so rich there fouled. and I probably need to replace the o2 sensor.. what would be the next step??


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

If it's running that rich, I doubt a new O2 sensor will help. Get the mixture set correctly first then worry about an O2 sensor.


----------



## woodrowstar (Jun 17, 2005)

Don't listen to this guy. 

Did you ever find out what cam you currently have?

easy on the crack rock


----------



## 84EuroRabbit (Feb 16, 2013)

well i pulled off the timing and valve covers... i cant really make out any of the numbers or markings on the cam..


----------



## woodrowstar (Jun 17, 2005)

Most are marked on the trail end facing the transmission, if from anyone other then Volkswagen. There are some marked between cam cap 5 and 6. 
At this point, you need to manually confirm the valves are operating in sync with the piston. 
Turn the engine to TDC, confirm the valves are sealed. If the are not, you have 2 choices depending on how much they are open. 1) reset the timing belt. 2) adjustable cam gear. Report back what you find.

easy on the crack rock


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

If you measure the cam to get the amount of lift, that can give you an idea of what the cam might be. But don't listen to me cause I have n idea what I'm talking about. GL


----------



## 84EuroRabbit (Feb 16, 2013)

soo my findings the intake is 1.65 biggest part of lobe of course and the exhaust is 1.88. I found markings the one is vw stamp or looks like. but cam and caps both say made in mexico.. on the far end has 3ME and looks like a 6 below it..


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

You measure a cam as follows: total lobe- base diameter= total lift.


----------



## shortshiftstudios (Jun 4, 2013)

84EuroRabbit said:


> soo my findings the intake is 1.65 biggest part of lobe of course and the exhaust is 1.88. I found markings the one is vw stamp or looks like. but cam and caps both say made in mexico.. on the far end has 3ME and looks like a 6 below it..


sounds by all means like a stock cam to me...


----------



## 84EuroRabbit (Feb 16, 2013)

ok.. soo measure the sides of lobe and the top to bottom and subtract and that'll give me the lift??


----------



## woodrowstar (Jun 17, 2005)

shortshiftstudios said:


> sounds by all means like a stock cam to me...


Agreed. Could be regrind. Take a photo for us, please.

easy on the crack rock


----------



## 84EuroRabbit (Feb 16, 2013)

I have pics of the symbols on it but not the whole cam will take one tomorrow. as for base timing everything is dead on. and rotor on the distributor is good as well.


----------



## woodrowstar (Jun 17, 2005)

Alright. Once we get this can thing square we will move on to resetting the cis box. Hey where are you located? I can maybe and you an untouched one...fo'free

easy on the crack rock


----------



## woodrowstar (Jun 17, 2005)

woodrowstar said:


> Alright. Once we get this cam thing square we will move on to resetting the cis box. Hey where are you located? I can maybe send you an untouched one...fo'free as an exchange.
> 
> easy on the crack rock


Corrected

easy on the crack rock


----------

